# White dove needing home



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a healthy rescued one leg white dove in need of a good home.... recovered from a local feed store.... whom someone has dropped the lil one off... please let me know, as i have not room for this lil one.... heres a pic, nothings wrong with the eye it was blinking.....


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww.... what a cutie!!! Bumping up  Would shipping cause too much additional stress for him/her?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also bumping up 

Dezirrae is right about him being cute!


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Dezirrae, I think he or she would be ok.... are you interested????


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Bumping This Up What A Cutie She Is. I'm Sure She Will Find A Good Home. Thanks so Much For Helping This Little One.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

blkramhemi said:


> Hey Dezirrae, I think he or she would be ok.... are you interested????


Hi blkramhemi  I am interested - s/he looks like s/he needs cuddling  I do have two ringneck doves (both female - one of them is white also) -- they're pretty laid back and calm - I think they would enjoy having another "buddy" around.

I'm a little nervous about the temperature - we're supposed to drop back down into the freezing temps on Sunday. What would you need from me to ship (my zip code is 08854 if you need that to check anything with the post office on your end) -- I'm assuming $ to cover the cost of shipping, but what else?

I'll PM you my cell phone number - might be easier to just talk about the details.

As long as it won't cause damaging stress on the little one - who's obviously been stressed out enough. 

Do you have any background info. on how it lost its leg and any guesses as to age? 

LOL - bundle of questions ain't I  Look forward to talking to you more about this.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello Dezirrae, Ive called the postal office, they will ship Expressmail $35, i will throw in the box.... now you would have to call your local postal office for recieving part of it... thanks


Dezirrae said:


> Hi blkramhemi  I am interested - s/he looks like s/he needs cuddling  I do have two ringneck doves (both female - one of them is white also) -- they're pretty laid back and calm - I think they would enjoy having another "buddy" around.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about the temperature - we're supposed to drop back down into the freezing temps on Sunday. What would you need from me to ship (my zip code is 08854 if you need that to check anything with the post office on your end) -- I'm assuming $ to cover the cost of shipping, but what else?
> 
> ...


----------

